# rfh consultation and timeframe



## wilson1 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi

I just recieved an appointment with the RFH for fertility treatment, on the 24th Oct 11,  I was wondering what to expect regarding do they do any tests at the meeting and what is discussed?  Also how long does it take from the first consult to get onto the waiting list?

Thanks


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli) (May 22, 2010)

Hi Wilson1

You are very welcome on ff. If you have a look at my signature you can see the timeline for my treatment. I was referred to RFC for ICSI treatment and had my first appointment in June 2009 I think it was. That was about 6 mths after I was refered by my gynae consultant... at that appointment the consultant looked at the results from the blood tests and semen analysis done by gynae and agreed it looked like we would need ICSI. On that day I had chlamydia testing done and an appointment was made for my hubby to have a further semen analysis done which was in the Sept 09. We got the results from both those tests via letter and then had another appointment the following May 2010. At this appointment we signed all the legal forms for treatment and I had a scan done of my ovaries and womb to check for cysts etc. We were then put on the waiting list for NHS and self funded treatment from that date. I got my letter of offer for NHS treatment on 1st April 2011 and started with May's AF. 


I think they are slightly quicker now and waiting lists seem to be moving quicker. 

Good luck xx


----------



## bella2 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi there

I take it that u have already had tests done by your gp and that he/she has referred u to RFC for treatment?  So if u have your tests already done at another hospital, for example sperm etc u will see the consultant who will talk about your trying for a baby timescale, your issues raised at any tests done and he/ she shouldn't able to give you a plan of treatment on that day, and also whether u are going down the NHS or self funded treatment list also has an effect. I think currently, providing all your tests are done it may take around 3-4 months after consultation to get started, it may be sooner but if I were u I would be thinking along those time frames. 
The consultant will be able to advise you of the times on that day, and no physical tests will be done on that day.  Tests are usually carried out in the mornings and consultations are done in the afternoon. So it should be quietish in the afternoon. 

Take care
Ask me anything if u need to

I've done 5 cycles with them and they are all a lovely bunch of people, although sometimes the admin part of it can be slow. 

Xx bella2


----------



## Cat1980 (heavenli) (May 22, 2010)

Hi Bella

I was just having a look at how quickly it took for you to get started with tx from your initial consultation. I had all the tests done with another hospital and it still took me one year from first consultation to get onto waiting list and then another year to get started on tx...


----------

